# Spraying crown moulding?



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys. Usually I brush crown moulding but recently got the new Graco cordless spray gun and want to spray the crown. It will already be installed. I also have to paint the ceiling (roll) so what order would you do things in?
Btw, the walls are already painted but I don't mind cutting in under the crown. 

Should I spray the crown two coats (semi gloss) with no masking, and have the paint feather onto the ceiling and wall, then once dry, roll the ceiling both coats and cut into the crown? In this scenario, will the semigloss flash through the flat ceiling paint? This is my fear.

Or should I paint the ceiling, And then mask above and below the crown and spray both coats of semi gloss? 

I want to do the first option but am worried about flashing. Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Or maybe I should just brush the crown. I don't know if I can justify the expense of all the extra masking that will need to be done to spray the crown in a finished home.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I always spray trim first and it doesn't flash. But cutting at the ceiling sucks. I'd let the crown dry thoroughly and mask with something like 2080 before rolling the ceiling.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Golden view said:


> I always spray trim first and it doesn't flash. But cutting at the ceiling sucks. I'd let the crown dry thoroughly and mask with something like 2080 before rolling the ceiling.


How many coats do you spray, And semi gloss? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBH (Feb 17, 2017)

In any newly-constructed space (i.e., all new drywall, all new trim) I use a Titan sprayer to do all the cutting in - walls, ceilings, trim. Then one coat satin latex on all trim (doors, jambs, casings, baseboards, crowns). No masking, not even window glass (a single-edged razor easily deals with the overspray). Then brush/roll the rest - I've never have a problem with the sheen on trim overspray showing through flat ceiling or wall paint.

Frankly I have no idea how anyone paints trim with a brush. With a sprayer I can paint every door and all trim in an entire house in an hour.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

JBH said:


> In any newly-constructed space (i.e., all new drywall, all new trim) I use a Titan sprayer to do all the cutting in - walls, ceilings, trim. Then one coat satin latex on all trim (doors, jambs, casings, baseboards, crowns). No masking, not even window glass (a single-edged razor easily deals with the overspray). Then brush/roll the rest - I've never have a problem with the sheen on trim overspray showing through flat ceiling or wall paint.
> 
> Frankly I have no idea how anyone paints trim with a brush. With a sprayer I can paint every door and all trim in an entire house in an hour.


Really?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

heavy_d said:


> How many coats do you spray, And semi gloss?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


2 coats Benjamin Moore Advance. Satin or Semi.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

JBH said:


> In any newly-constructed space (i.e., all new drywall, all new trim) I use a Titan sprayer to do all the cutting in - walls, ceilings, trim. Then one coat satin latex on all trim (doors, jambs, casings, baseboards, crowns). No masking, not even window glass (a single-edged razor easily deals with the overspray). Then brush/roll the rest - I've never have a problem with the sheen on trim overspray showing through flat ceiling or wall paint.
> 
> Frankly I have no idea how anyone paints trim with a brush. With a sprayer I can paint every door and all trim in an entire house in an hour.


Its not newly constructed. It's a remodel. Thanks for saying it won't flash through. I'm going to spray the crown first then.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I like to spray the crown last. I cover the ceiling and wall next to the crown with paper using my 3M masking machine. This technique results in a glass like finish with "Perfect lines". You will be the man!:thumbup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I like to spray the crown last. I cover the ceiling and wall next to the crown with paper using my 3M masking machine. This technique results in a glass like finish with "Perfect lines". You will be the man!:thumbup:


Same... in most cases, we always paint whatever's closest (protruding) to us last...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Get a masking machine. Only regret you'll have is not getting one sooner.

Tom


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Get a masking machine. Only regret you'll have is not getting one sooner.
> 
> Tom


What's a masking machine? I do have a 3m hand masker.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I like to spray the crown last. I cover the ceiling and wall next to the crown with paper using my 3M masking machine. This technique results in a glass like finish with "Perfect lines". You will be the man!


Thanks. If I was brushing the crown I would do it last. But I really want to try my new Graco cordless for this. I got a new 310 tip for it. And I'm rolling the ceiling. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

heavy_d said:


> What's a masking machine? I do have a 3m hand masker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


A car day holdover...

https://www.eastwood.com/eastwood-m...QaQO37L8nbNkdj2hzJVQ3u2uhEoCwQrcaAj7KEALw_wcB

They make single roll units also.

Tom


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> A car day holdover...
> 
> https://www.eastwood.com/eastwood-m...QaQO37L8nbNkdj2hzJVQ3u2uhEoCwQrcaAj7KEALw_wcB
> 
> ...


That thing is awesome but I mostly build decks. The hand masker will suffice.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

The differences between us are interesting, no one is right or wrong in how we paint. We all have various goals and expectations, and different customers.
I rarely spray interior, (new construction is a different beast) 
In an empty house I will spray ceilings but we brush all trim and cut and roll walls. 
I have customers who insist we brush the trim, no spraying. It is no problem for us. 
Not everyone likes the slick look of a sprayed finish but prefer the rich look of quality brush work. 
I sub for a house builder, all we paint for him are the exterior doors, it's not much I know but we always fit him in when he calls. He calls on us because we can brush paint the doors to his standard, my guy gets them perfect every time. 

I just don't see spraying as the answer, and I do a lot of exterior spraying. 
At the end of the day as long as you enjoy your work, customer is happy and we make a profit then life is good.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

JBH said:


> Frankly I have no idea how anyone paints trim with a brush. With a sprayer I can paint every door and all trim in an entire house in an hour.


How do you mask off all the door hinges in that time?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

heavy_d said:


> Thanks. If I was brushing the crown I would do it last. But I really want to try my new Graco cordless for this. I got a new 310 tip for it. And I'm rolling the ceiling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I'm saying spray it last.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Ohio painter said:


> How do you mask off all the door hinges in that time?


He only works in tiny house's.

Last week he was saying he couldn't imagine a bathroom taking more than 2 weeks to complete. :whistling


----------

